
CSS-Only Components for Pure CSS - macco
https://github.com/joe-crick/pure-css-components
======
donatj
We actually removed our CSS tabs recently because apparently modern screen
readers had more issues with them than JavaScript tabs surprisingly enough.

~~~
perilunar
Not really that surprising, since there is no way to apply the correct aria-
selected and aria-expanded attributes using just CSS. (You can apply the
correct ARIA roles in the HTML though, just not save the change of state.)

It's a shame there is not a native HTML tab construction, since you really
shouldn't need JS to make tabs. Using the radio buttons to set active state is
a clever hack, but it's not what they were intended for.

Ref: WAI-ARIA section on tabs: [https://www.w3.org/TR/wai-
aria-1.1/#tab](https://www.w3.org/TR/wai-aria-1.1/#tab)

------
harrisreynolds
Been checking out some of these Github posts today on HN (there have been
several) and then spinning up dashboards for them at Chart.ly.

[https://chart.ly/github-dashboard/joe-crick/pure-css-
compone...](https://chart.ly/github-dashboard/joe-crick/pure-css-components)

Interesting that this project has a negative streak of 440 days (440 days
since a commit has been made). So not a super fresh project.

Also interesting that it made it to the front page of HN! Nice work!

------
colept
I like Pure CSS, it's one of the few CSS frameworks that makes it easy to pick
and choose only the parts you need. Bravo!

------
psoots
I think calling something "css-only" and having it break because you didn't
add a radio input element in the markup is a little misleading. The dynamic
functionality hinges on the behavior of these html elements. And if having
required html elements is ok, why not just lose the hacky markup and include a
required javascript file to get the desired behavior in a more traditional and
standard way?

------
ddtaylor
Their CSS is 3.8K while Bootstrap (4.1.1) is 21K. Both being minified and
gzipped.

~~~
ghostbrainalpha
Would that result in significantly faster page speeds if you switch from
Bootstrap?

~~~
Raphmedia
No, unless you count milliseconds as significant. You might as well remove one
image in your content or save with a better image compression.

~~~
ddtaylor
IMO an image is much less important than CSS, since most of the time without
the CSS framework loading the page is not usable. Also progressive JPEGs make
a big difference for the effect of loading time if you have a large splash
image or background image.

